# Throttle Body Bypass Kit



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I've seen these all over ebay. Has anyone installed one of these kits. They are claiming to give you 8 more horsepower. They are pretty cheap, but then again is this one of those MODs a person can do without?:confused


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

Gimme a link...


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

is it a kit that keeps coolant from going through yoru throttle body? if so you may see some gains, but i'd think it to be negligeable. I wouldn't think the air is in that one area long enough to even warm up more than a .00001* but I'm also not an engineer.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I have seen and read so many stories of folks getting pictures from e-bay instead of an item.

Here is a link to a retailer with caps for the exposed inlet and outlet nipples after removing the in and out coolant lines from the throttle body.

http://www.exoticperformanceplus.com/performance_parts/index.html?item=163 

http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarticles/148_0207_cheap_chevrolet_ls1_engine_mod/
Down at the bottom of the page.

Blue

I removed mine as I had the TB polished and ported.
Those mods along with a true cold air intake system had a definite kick.
All just a primer for the never ending need for more HP.


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

bluebluemblue said:


> I have seen and read so many stories of folks getting pictures from e-bay instead of an item.
> 
> Here is a link to a retailer with caps for the exposed inlet and outlet nipples after removing the in and out coolant lines from the throttle body.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I may order one from exotic performance.


----------

